# LaCrosse Wi Dec 23rd



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Here are some pics I took of the storm that dumped 14"


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

there was 20-30 mph winds made for some nice drifting


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

Sweet Pic,

My folks live in Madison and it sounds like Wisconsin has been getting a pretty good dose of winter and snow. congrats and good luck this season. Lacrosse is a great place to be. Octoberfest!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Send some of that snow down just below the border.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice lot man is that your pole barn ? i'd kill for over a foot of snow


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the pics


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

mike psd;468064 said:


> nice lot man is that your pole barn ? i'd kill for over a foot of snow


This was at a sand blasting and painting account. There is about 5 acres with 4 buildings on the sight. First pic was the main parking. Pic of building was on the back side of the lot.


----------

